# Kontakt GUI messed up in Reaper - SOLVED



## Mornats (Jun 21, 2017)

I've got a project in Reaper that I've been working on without problems for about a week. I just went through each track and purged all samples to reduce the RAM footprint. Now, every single Kontakt instance does something similar to this:






I can't interact with the Kontakt instrument's interface at all. Any new Kontakt instances that I add share the same problem. It's not just doing it on Albion One, it's any Kontakt instrument.

Everything is fine when loading instruments into the a standalone Kontakt instance and any other project is fine. This is in Reaper 5.40 using Kontakt 5.6.8 on Windows 10.

Any ideas before I drag out an older version of the project from my NAS?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, playing the track from start to end fixed the interface. Strange! By the way, I'd already played it from start to finish after purging the samples. Then I started on a new track and Kontakt looked like the above. I tried restarting the project and even restarted the PC but playing the track again is what did it.


----------

